# Operating Systems > Windows Wrap Words

## Robert

I am using kedit editing window and I want to wrap words around how could I achieve this.

----------


## sripri

You can do this by selecting the options menu and then from that choose the kedit options menu item. Then click the Set Fill-Column At button, and then type the number of chracters you want to use for a line width. That's it. Your requirement is done.

----------

